

Show HN: Sketchboard.io – Real-time Collaborative Lightweight Software Design - saiki


======
saiki
Here is a direct link to sketch
[https://sketchboard.me](https://sketchboard.me). Realtime collaboration can
be checked out by sharing the generated url.
[http://sketchboard.io](http://sketchboard.io) is the landing page. Tool is
mostly targeted for software developers, to support lightweight software
design. Any feedback is highly appreciated!

~~~
saiki
Sketchboard introduction video can be seen from
[http://youtu.be/ztQ2QkEmFqg](http://youtu.be/ztQ2QkEmFqg)

------
shawn-butler
Simple and effective. The "chat" window stays open and covers the toolbar UI
even after done chatting.

Maybe it should either stay open or close automatically but with some
notification UI.

~~~
saiki
Thanks! True, chat window could automatically close after leaving the chat.

------
erichocean
How is the different/better than Protoshare? That's what we're using now, and
we're not super happy with it. Would love an alternative...

~~~
saiki
I didn't know about Protoshare, but it looks like it is for wireframing and
Sketchboard is (at this moment) from software internal design perspective.
Though you can use free hand drawing to sketch user interface ideas.

~~~
erichocean
Ah, okay. Thanks.

------
takejoha
Looking forward to test this program in action.

~~~
saiki
Great! Please do and any feedback is welcome.

